# Gainer Academy - By Gainer Girl - (~BBW(multiple), Eating, Imagery, ~MWG)



## Britt Reid (Nov 21, 2011)

_*~BBW(multiple), Eating, Imagery, ~MWG *_- classmates of a unique academy share more than education

*Gainer Academy
by GainerGirl
(adapted from this writers.com interactve story,
begun by Gainergirl and continued by numerous others)*​
*Introduction* 

Gainer Academy began in the late 1800s. The school was named for the humble Mr. John Gainer, a seaman who saved his captain's terrier from a very drunk and angry sailor and was ironically rewarded with his body weight in Lager. John Gainer, himself an abstemious teetotaler, sold the booze and went on to become a ship owner himself. Forty years later he sold his trading fleet and retired with a small fortune, part of which he used to endow the Academy. 

In its early days Gainer was primarily a private high school level college preparatory school for girls. Enrollment was a quick, painless process, the Admissions Committee even going so far as to replace with scholarships tuition for talented students from impoverished families. The idea was to prepare women for college regardless of the means of their parents.

In time it conformed to the usual prep school image &#8211; including affectation of snooty airs. This got its students thought of as pampered rich children who couldn't do anything without their dear Butler Jeeves or Nanny Hilda around. In reality most students came from families who were anything but wealthy.

A hundred years later the small campus had an adequate reputation but was struggling financially. Then it was made beneficiary of a large experimental educational endowment. The twenty year study included an ultra-modern multi story building. This was used, said a public publicity release, to study of the efficacy of a two year bridge between high school and college. 

The goal was to create superior graduates trained to use critical thinking skills rather than merely process information to pass standardized tests. This was to be done by combining an online Stanford-inspired brain training program called Lumosity with a variant of the Harkness teaching method.

For those unfamiliar with the terms, Lumosity is designed to systematically improve memory and attention skills &#8211; blind tests show an average of 34% after a year. Harkness is a form of teaching first introduced at Exeter college which emphasizes student participation with the professor functioning as a very smart member of the discussion. The best teachers can subtly guide conversation in a productive direction without being overbearing

Wrote the original Edward Stephan Harkness in 1931 ““What I have in mind is (a classroom) where (students) could sit around a table with a teacher who would talk with them, and instruct them by a sort of tutorial or conference method, where (each student) would feel encouraged to speak up. This would be a real revolution in methods.”

The Harkness Table today is a trademark of Exeter Academy, which describes it as follows: ” The oval design of the table allows everyone seated at it to see the eyes of everyone else at the table, meaning no one is hiding. No student is left out of the discussion. Classmates … learn by discussing their thoughts and ideas with their teacher and each other, rather than by just taking notes. Students are encouraged to challenge ideas, and to collaborate rather than compete with each other.” 

Gainer began to emulate the Exeter model and combine it with the lumosity approach in the late 1990’s. Graduates of the two year Gainer’s Academy preparatory program soon proved themselves outstanding scholars. Their recruiters have found it easy to persuade cash-pressed parents to endorse their daughter’s tuition-free enrollment .

The campus rules are fairly lenient, with a late curfew and twenty minutes between every class, and open commissary hours to which no one has ever objected. There is a subtle reason for this &#8211; the total immersement of students in the education process: classes go from 8 am until 6 pm, with at least two hours of solid work per night. Break periods for food and interaction are a must with such intensity.

The girls' living quarters are totally modern. Each of the fifty identical units (enough to accommodate 200 students) feature a common living room and dining area. There are four comparable single bedrooms, each having ample closet space, a large bath, computerized study area, bed and bureau. The kitchens have two refrigerator/freezers, stove, washer/dryer and a console of small appliances. This supplements a full commissary open from 6:00am to midnight.

Each living module accommodates four girls &#8211; two newcomers and two holdovers, the latter being designated as mentors for the younger.

With its amenities Gainer Academy often seems more either like a resort or military training camp than a school. But, whereas resorts have tennis and swimming as common entertainment and training camps feature discipline and uniformity, Gainer Academy has developed quite differently. Its students rapidly developed a very different cultural imperative from these models, ideas which in time among themselves have proven remarkably similar.

Gainer Academy by 2010 was one of the country's most prestigious prep schools. Its academic and dorm building was also one of the largest in square feet. Becky Crawford saw that the day she arrived. 

There are five floors, each one about twelve feet in height covered in windows taller than her, u-shaped with the base and two wings surrounding a courtyard. Separate parking structures on either side are connected to the main building by walkways. Horizontally, the academy appears to be large enough to fit at least two football fields from end to end width-wise, and is about half as long. It is made almost completely of simulated red brick, with very short towers at each of its four corners and one large clock tower just above the main entrance, which itself is a rather large, automatic sliding glass door. 

Becky looked down at the small map she was given by the recruiter at high school after she was accepted. The floor plan seemed simple enough: Many elevators were scattered all throughout the school, outnumbering the small number of stairs by a rather large amount. The fourth and fifth floors were primarily for living quarters, each hallway lined with the girls' deluxe suites. The second and third floors were covered with lockers and classrooms; the library was on part of the second floor, and the auditorium was on part of the third. The first floor contained administrative offices, a gym and what was called the “commissary.”

"Man," Becky had said, putting the map away. "Everything about this school caters to the rich and, if you want to be, lazy" ….. but then she remembered why she was there: to excel.

Becky by this time was out of her car, left in the parking structure with her bags. She was a slightly pudgy girl who unashamedly enjoyed food and whose clothes were a bit snug after gaining another 12 pounds during the summer since graduation. As usual she was hungry, so before going to the registration office she headed for the modestly named “commissary.” A cafetorium on steroids would have been a better description.

The simulated brick walls parted for a large modern opening filled with sparkling panes of glass, doublewide doors differentiated from the windows with gold plates marked "push;" this brilliantly modern touch distinguished the otherwise unnoticeable differences between the sparkling panes of glass for decor and those that made up the entrance. The glass entrance of the cafeteria looked rather like the entrance of a department store, complete with push doors and constantly shined off-white tile. A large mat was placed in front of the doorway. 

Becky barely noticed the architecture, however. She was entranced by the aromas coming from the inside. With those delicious smells and surely delicious food, who cares about the outside of a cafeteria?
, 
Inside large sitting areas were sprawled out in seemingly random order, with most of them actual benches instead of individual seats, which was quite an understandable arrangement considering the surrounding decor. 

There was a full make-your-own buffet in the center, but there was something else. Local small time restaurants, looking to make it big, offered their services for the students of Gainers High, each with their own booths in the walk-in area.

It truly was not only a statement of modern building facilities, but it also showed just how generous the benefactors of Gainer Academy were towards the culinary needs of their students. 
.
Becky ignored the specialty vendors and headed for the buffet. 

Bending over, exposing her wide panties for all to see underneath a skirt that was already too small, she used a plastic fork to sample the food, plopping a glob of omelet in her mouth. She gave a satisfied little squeak, and proceeded to pile her plate with sustenance.

Omelets were first, eggs were Becky’s favorite staple in a hearty breakfast. She piled on her plate, smearing a generous helping with her toppings of choice; shredded cheese, mushrooms, jalapeños and sour cream. All were undoubtedly a great choice to fill Becky’s growling tummy. For accompaniment she had a stack of three pancakes and a bowl of melons.

In any other buffet this would have been a shocking pig-out for an already plump girl, but she felt comfortable as others were doing the same without notice and many of them were larger than her.

Becky as you can imagine took full advantage of this culinary wonderland and grew accordingly her first year at the Academy. This, however, is the story of her second and final year, a time when she ultimately learned the real secret of Gainer Academy

*2 &#8211; Hayley and Jennifer arrive*

Hayley sighed as she got out of her cab and started walking up to her new school. At her old school she was very popular and she knew that almost all the guys wanted her. But unfortunately for her she had scored really high on her first ACT tests. This should have been a good thing, but her parents decided if she was really that smart she should go to a fancy private school that would optimize her chances of affording a top rank college. 

they had picked out an all girls school. No guys as classmates for the next two years! She couldn't believe it. She sighed once more and noticed someone was waiting for her at the gate. 

"Hey" the stout bespectacled girl said, "You're Hayley, right?" 

Hayley nodded. 

The girl smiled widely and said "Nice to meet you I'm Becky and I'm going to be one of your roomies. The principal asked me to show you around campus, then introduce you to our room." 

“_Great,”_ Hayley thought, “_they stuck me with a fat nerd”_ 

She looked over her new roommate. Becky was the same height as her about 5 foot 5 or 6. She had dark almost black straight shoulder length hair. Her round smiling face was kind of cute Hayley thought she had perfect pale skin and big green eyes behind her plain glasses. But then Hayley scanned Becky's bulky frame. She had thick sturdy legs that touched slightly under her knee length plaid skirt with wide spacious hips and a big round butt. Her belly was soft and round and her breasts were huge they most have been double Ds and the top button or two of her white shirt was missing showing off her vast cleavage. 

_“She weighs close to 200 pounds_,” observed Hayley. _“What a tub!”._ 

Then in a cheerful voice Becky said "Come on and I'll show you around.- you've had a long trip. I bet you’re starving! Why don't we go by the commissary and get you something to eat? 

Hayley just said, "Yeah I could eat." 

And she followed her to a big building. On their way Hayley noticed Becky was far from the only BIG girl on campus. Except for herself she didn’t see anyone under 150 pounds yet. The commissary was packed - as she looked over her new classmates she realized she was by far the thinnest girl there. Almost all of them were smaller than Becky but not single one of them could ever be called skinny; everywhere she looked she saw round happy faces, big soft bellies, full plump breasts and round jiggly butts. 

Hayley filled her tray with a slice of roast beef and some macaroni and cheese plus green beans and a salad. Becky did similarly, but her portions were considerably larger. Hayley then followed Becky to a table full of other cheerful chubby girls excited to meet the new arrival. After meeting everyone she took the first bite of her food. 

Hayley could hardly believe it. This may have been the most delicious food she had ever eaten. Before she knew it she had picked her plate clean and she was ready to get more. Seconds was something she never had but she couldn't help herself, it was just so good. Once she had cleaned her second plate and felt like she would bust if she had more. She thought to herself “_with food this good no wonder these girls are so big”_ 

Then she gulped as she thought _“if I’m eating food this good every day how long would it be before my figure starts looking like everyone else here?”. _ 

After they got done eating Becky quickly showed her around the rest of the campus then she showed her to their room. As Hayley unpacked her stuff Becky remarked “I’m glad you’re here &#8211; we had another roomie but the poor thing just couldn't cut it here. She got really homesick to the point that she literally made herself sick." 

Hayley mentally took note of that maybe she could get out of here. 

"So were you enjoying having the room to yourself?" she asked Becky. 

"No not really. I actually started getting kind of lonely without her I'm really glad you’re now actually. And if you haven’t noticed there are four bedrooms in this suite &#8211; our mentor, who is working as an intern till classes start, has one and there will be another newbie. By the way, there’s a memo you’re supposed to read &#8211; here.”

Hayley put the memo aside, wanting to spend more time getting to know Becky. She couldn't believe it but Becky was just so sweet she could actually she herself really becoming friends with her. Back home there was no way she would have hung out with a girl Becky's size. For the next few hours Becky helped her unpack and settle in while they talked and got to know each. Then they laid down for a nap. 

Hayley lay awake weighing her choices she could give this place a try or she could play sick like Becky's old roommate and maybe get out of here.

Then she remembered the memo and decided to read it:

“Sorry not to have been there for your arrival. My internship is keeping me in the city this week. Although I’m officially your mentor along with Becky I’ve no desire to be a micro-manager. The rules will be hopefully simple:

1. Keep counterband out of your room and I’ll be able to stay out too &#8211; 
counterband is drugs, tobacco, booze, and significant others.
2. We have maid service on Tuesdays, so try to have things tidy &#8211; I won’t 
be checking but they can write reports I then have to deal with. We 
should all be amply busy not to waste our time on face-offs. 
3. All packaged foods should be dated &#8211; if someone’s name is on an item
its exclusively theirs; anything else is considered available for sharing. The 
school actually replenishes some perishable items for us.
4. Don’t go off campus or entertain here without letting me know &#8211; if you 
don’t I have to write a report instead of ordering in and sharing pizza with
my roomies on Thursdays. I get grumpy without my pizza fix &#8211; so please
do me the favor of letting us all enjoy the pie together rather than testing
my patience!

I look forward to getting to know you. Everything else you need to know should be in the student handbook &#8211; read it when you have insomnia!​
_“Sounds like an interesting person &#8211; with a fixation on food. But the food in the commissary is to die for! I guess I can stick it out for awhile,”_ thought Hayley as she dozed off. It was nearly 6:00 when Becky roused her to off to supper &#8211; leaving a footnote on their mentor letter for their fourth roommate when she showed up….

"Let's see.." Jennifer looked at the paper in her hand "Room 4A is my room."

She looked around, noticing a few other students, none of whom seemed to notice her. She took note of one big-butted classmate wearing a skirt with vertical black and yellow lines. With a dark top Jen thought her bouncing derrière looked like a fat bumblebee.

At first glance she didn't see anything unusual. Then she looked again. All of the other girls were overweight. 

_"Huh. That's weird. Not one normal size girl around here. I’m going to have to be really careful,” _she thought to herself

She shrugged the observation off and ambled away to find her room, walking through the halls slowly.

"Let's see: 1 -2-3-4A! Here it is." Jen thought to herself

She put the key in the lock, and opened the door to find It was empty. She quickly noticed the letter from the room mentor. After reading it she decided not to worry about the commissary &#8211; she needed to unpack. But what was available in the kitchen? She opened a pantry stocked with a bunch of fattening treats.

_"Yikes, it's like they want you to lose your figure_!" she exclaimed to herself. 

Jen was already slightly pudgy and remembered the norm she’d observed. She began to close the pantry door when a familiar color caught her eye. It was two orange and blue boxes of Devil Dog. (A Devil Dog is a chocolaty/cakey dessert with a whipped cream substance sandwiched between two pieces of chocolate cake. &#8211; think “ding-dong without the chocolate casing.” They are commonly sold in 16 paks, which meant that there were 32 here.)

Jennifer had always enjoyed evil dogs,- but hesitated, thinking of her figure. But there was obviously a plentiful supply and she was hungry. 

"Well, I could have just one," she decided.

She took down the box, then she looked in the refrigerator and filled a large glass with coke before having another devil dog before unpacking. Half the box, eight devil dogs, was gone sixty minutes later along with another glass of soda. , 

Feeling guilty she put the box back in the pantry. 

“This is ridiculous &#8211; I need to make some serious food,” she declared. There was a package of hamburger buns perched atop the refrigerator. Inside she had earlier noticed some ground round, cheese, lettuce and tomato, so she decided to make a cheeseburger. She also found a container of cold potato salad.

_“Now, this is real food,” _she thought as she settled in. By the time she had finished she heard voices in the hall and hasted to pick up her devil dog wrappers. 

No sooner had she done so than Becky and Hayley walked in &#8211; the latter looking absolutely stuffed into a too tight pair of pants. She went to her room and changed while Becky greeted Jennifer. Then the three girls got to know one another better until about 10:00. None of them were yet aware of the group in the unit next door.

After her roommates were safely asleep Becky checked the kitchen. She’d seen Hayley stuffed herself twice that day and rave about the food. Now eight devil dogs and half the potato salad along with burger fixings had disappeared. Becky smiled &#8211; these two would likely be fitting right in.

She grabbed two devil dogs for herself with some milk and retired.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 21, 2011)

*3 &#8211; The second unit begins to fill up*

"Alison Taylor?" a soft voice broke the awkward silence that had filled the high school reception area.

"That's us, Alice." her mother said with a positively vapid tone, "Cross your fingers really tight, okay girl?"

Alice smiled back at her mother, her round cheeks glowing a slight red, 

"Don't worry, I'm sure I made it." she says, unusually confident in herself. The bulging blonde lass had worked herself to death, taking extracurricular assignments, honor classes, and even the occasional part time job around the school in order to ensure that she could join Gainer Academy just like her sisters had before her.

She was dressed for success, in both education and literal wardrobe, nothing like what you'd expect from a teenage girl nowadays. A blouse that was once draped around her oldest sister Sarah's bulging gut during a "chubby phase" after coming back from Gainer Academy, loose dress pants that her mother had to specially order to fit her daughter's full thighs, and a vest that Alice had sewn herself in Home Economics class. This latter looked a little too worn already due to cheap material, but still went rather nicely with the rest of her outfit.

"I know you will too honey..." her slender mother wrapped her daughter in a suffocating embrace, "I just know you will."

Alice's smile wavered a little bit as her mother's tight chokehold cut off oxygen, and found that her eyes started to water slightly from excitement. 

"Alright." she took a deep breath and turned towards the double doors of the conference room, "Let's do this..."

Alice pushed through the wooden doors, her eyes met with a somewhat plump woman no older than thirty, maybe thirty five. She had rusty red hair, somewhat faded from age, that fell down to her shoulders and cascaded a little further down her back. Dressed in gray formal attire with a little too much makeup on, Alice saw that her mother was right: she was nothing to be afraid of after all.

"Alison Taylor and..." the plump woman thumbed through her paperwork, "Melanie Taylor?" 

She seemed harmless enough. Either way, Alice stayed close to her mother, neck shrinking back into her shoulders meekly. 

"That's us." her mother was always much more outgoing than her daughter.

She smiled at Alice, causing the young applicant to inhale sharply.

"Oh my that's a darling vest, who is it; Ralph Lauren?" she asked, breaking professionalism for some girl talk. 

Alice stuttered, "I-uh... um..." 

Her mother swooped in and saved the day as usual.

"She made it herself." she flaunted her daughter's sewing prowess. 

Alice blushed brightly, "Uh... yeah, in Home Ec."

The woman gawked, "You made this?" 

She examined the fabric, "That's adorable!" 

Alice's eyes opened widely as the older woman praised her, "I haven't seen anything like this since your sister, Carrie!"

Her mother smiled, "Well, of course, after she got back into shape from all that fattening dorm food, Sarah got a job in Designer Outfitting."

Then, something strange happened that only Alice seemed to notice, at the mention of Carrie losing the hundred pounds plus that she had gained while at school, the representative’s face changed from vapid to somewhat melancholy.

"Oh, well, good for her." she said with noticeably less pep, "Anyway, let's move on to the situation at hand, shall we?"

Alice gulped, her mother leaned in close; this was it, the moment of truth...

"Your grades are superb, your extracurriculars are fantastic, and you have over 20 staff recommendations," the woman started out. "Honor Roll, Principal's award, you've even been in the newspaper; to be frank, you could choose any private school in the nation!" 

Alice's round face only continued to blush at the mention of all of her accomplishments, 

"We would be honored to have you at Gainer Academy," she finally concluded

For a second, the entire room was silent. Alice had stopped breathing, her chest no longer heaving her massive breasts up and down erratically. Her thoughts grew still and her eyes scanned the room for some sign that it was a dream. The first thing she felt was her mother grabbing her flabby arm and her nails poking hard into its soft shape. 

"Did you hear that Alice?!" she nearly squealed, "You get to go!"

Alice couldn't believe it; since she was little she had always wanted to go to Gainer. Her sister Sarah went, outshined everybody else in the entire school, and came back smart as a whip with lots of scholarship offers to a never ending stream of colleges, some from out of the country! Even her other sister, Carrie, had gotten into Gainer. If she played her cards right, Alice could practically write her own future after she graduated!

“Welcome to Gainer Academy'!" The redheaded recruiter smiled at the large girl yet again, "And that you can pick up your welcome basket on your way out."

Alice sighed, she was glad this interview was over. But on the other hand, she had finally realized her dream since she was eight years old. Alice, like her sisters Sarah and Carrie had before her, was enrolled in Gainers Academy. Inside of her thick frame, a heart was beating with anticipation. In just a few week's time, she'd be in one of the greatest all-girl college prep educational institutions ever constructed.

The large woman behind the desk gave Alice the address as well as a pamphlet about the school. 

"Oh, and do be sure to send Sarah a welcoming basket or two, we sure do miss her." the woman said a little to eagerly, emphasizing her sister's name. Alice wondered a little at Carrie’s pointed exclusion. 

Alice heaved her heavy frame from the plush chair she had wedged herself into, excitement far outweighing her embarrassment over her own heavyset body. "Thank you very much, ma'am." 

Her mother was already halfway out the door before Alice was steady on her own two feet.

As she left the room, Alice couldn't help but overhear the representative receiving a phone call, "No no, your restaurant must be at least B-Grade to serve at Gainers..."

"You coming Alice?"

"Oh- Right, Mom!"

And, three months later her mother drove Alice up to Gainer Academy as promised for her daughter to receive a proper education. It was her husband's wish and as he had labored so hard to provide for his family she couldn't argue. If he just weren't so nonchalant about his daughter's tendency towards obesity and been a tad miore wealthy they might have found another school, but that she knew was wasn't to be. Alice loved to indulge and would she knew follow her sister's pattern.

"Alice, honey, please don't feel intimidated." her mother wipes away tears from her youngest daughter's fat cheek, "Don't let anyone push you around, and make as many friends as possible, okay?" 

"I will Mom." Alice can't help but cry, she was going to miss her mother a lot. "Don't worry, I'll be fine."

"I know you will, you're a Taylor girl!"

"Oh Mom." she squeezed her mother tight, a relatively shapely form pressed against her own blobby shape...

"And please dear, please don't come back as big as Sarah did?"

Alice laughed, 

"Oh Mom!" she couldn't help but find it funny, "That's awful!" 

Her mother eyed her daughter's large gut warily as it crowned from underneath her shirt, jiggling with her wild laughter. 

"Don't worry Mom, I'll be just fine."

Alice's thickly padded frame found itself brushing against more than the walls of Gainers Academy as she meekly trod through the hallways; she couldn't help but notice that her bulbous belly was occasionally smooched together with another one of equal or greater size, or that her ballooning backside and tenacious thighs were bumping into the softer hindquarters of other Gainer Students. Had Alice put more thought into taking in her surroundings and not her general cowardice to unfamiliar people, she would have noticed that hardly any of the students could have been described as underfed 

What she did notice, however, was the abundance of snack machines that littered the hallways; the occasional highly hefty student loitering around the vicinity of one. In the half an hour that the blonde blimp spent scouring the unfamiliar hallways, she herself emptied out all of her loose spending money into the mechanical vendors in exchange for Mars Bars, Butterfingers, the works; Alice never did have a very strong sense of self control around anything chocolaty.

Her pudgy fingers removed the glossy silver packaging of a 3 Musketeers bar, not surprisingly nimble in the ways of undressing coated candy. Alice let the wrapper fall into a nearby wastebasket and took a bite, instantly the sweet familiar sensation of chocolate hit her tongue. She sighed lovingly, inhaling her confection and quickly chomping down on it for another monster bite.

"Well well, what do we have here?" 

Alice turned to face an unfamiliar girl, one with bright and cheerful demeanor to accentuate her cherubic face. She was fat, something that comforted Alice in a strange way, granted that she had a much more ample bust line than the relatively blobby blonde did. Her hair was long and a muddy brown, it fell over her generous bosom and down to her back. Her eyes were a crystal blue and complexion clear. By far, she was a very pretty fat girl.

"I'm Megan, nice to meet you."

"I'm Alice.", she giggled too, sending her candy-filled midsection on another rampage of jiggles and shakes, "And I'm kinda lost... can you tell me where my dorm is?"

Megan smiled, "Of course Alice, what's the number?"

Alice took one last sniffle, "203B?"

And with that, Megan's smile widened so big that it could, unrestrained by her chubby cheeks, could fill a room. 

"That's my room!" she squealed, "You're my new roommate?!" 

Her smile proved contagious, as the once whimpering Alice was smiling wide enough to strain her own puffy cheeks, "Yeah, I guess I am..."

The busty brunette showed Alice just a little further down the hall, Alice felt silly declaring herself lost now knowing that she was just a couple dozen steps from her dorm. Judging by the size of the gaps in between each dorm unit she could only guess how generous her living conditions were going to be. 

Megan stopped in front of a door decorated by road sign stickers and post-its, the sudden movement sending her overall girth wild. Alice watched as Megan fiddled with the card key, mentally taking a note as to the "tricky" lock, and with that the heavyweight heifers were inside.

Megan immediately plopped herself down on the modern couch that acted anchor to the center of their living room, it creaked underneath the heavy girl's weight and Alice feared would break. 

“Don’t worry,” Megan remarked. “Everything is reinforced and in a year I’ve not seen anything collapse &#8211; even with three people my size on it.” 

Alice was still standing &#8211; not knowing what to say or do. 

"Alice?" Megan asked, still rooted to the couch, "Are you alright?"

Alice nodded, "Yeah, this room is just so..." 

She took a moment to search her ample vocabulary, "Awesome! I love your decorations, is that a spiderplant by the window?"

Megan chuckled, jostling her ample cleavage slightly. 

"Oh they're nothing really, just some posters and some stuff I painted last semester." the brunette girl rearranged herself from a lounging to seated position on the reinforced davenport, "I don't think much of them."

Alice waddled towards one portrait in particular, it seemed to be done in a different style than the other "pop" art that hung on the walls. The picture seemed to capture the young teenage woman in great detail, her fair skin portrayed clearly with little to no brush strokes detectable to Alice's, admittedly untrained, eye. This woman's brown hair was kept presentable, and she wore a smock that was splattered with mostly shades of red. Her thin black glasses framed a pretty face and accentuated the whiteness of her teeth. 

"That's crazy!" Alice gushed over the painting, running her chubby fingers across the glass, "You painted this? It's amazing!"

Here, Megan heaved her mighty bulk from the couch and made her way towards Alice and her painting, 

"That? Yeah, I painted that back in the last year of high school." she said nonchalantly, doing her best not to seem conceited, 

Alice smiled as she removed her soft hands from the frame, "She's pretty, I hope you got an A." 

Megan smiled, her cheek dimples creasing as she did so. 

"A+ actually," she giggled slightly, "I brown-nosed the teacher into it."

Alice watched as her flabby flatmate plopped down on a nearby chair. "Of course, that was about two years ago, she's gotten kinda tubby since then." 

To accentuate this, Megan puffed out her cheeks playfully. Alice giggled awkwardly, looking down at her own shapeless form. 

"Of course, I'm kind of a piggy myself!" Megan jested, patting her bulging boobs playfully

"Yeah..." Alice had to agree, neither of them were in the position to comment on anyone's weight. They were both large, the only difference seemed to be just a few pounds and Megan's confidence. 

"But it's still a shame, she was very pretty." Alice situated herself on the seat next to Megan, feeling her flab spill over the seat. 

"Oh she still is!" Megan interjected, "I go and hang out with her every chance I get. Right now she's in the Art Room in the next building over."

Alice scratched her head, "Wait, so you've been buds since high school and she’s here?”

Megan turned her head at the ridiculous question, "Yep &#8211; we got accepted together.” 

There was an awkward pause between the two as Alice laughed at herself, but what was intended to come out as cute and bubble-headed came out as a loud snort. Immediately, she turned a violent shade of red, doing her best to stop giggling, "I'm sorry, I'm just such a huge dork."

"Yeah you are." Megan teased, already feeling at home with her plus-sized roommate.

"Am not!" Alice retorted

"You just said you were!" Megan started laughing herself

And with that, Alice already knew that she and Megan were going to be great friends. She was smart, funny, and artistic; Alice could tell that she was going to have a lot of fun already. And she did, for a long time the two continued to talk about themselves and their hobbies. Alice was still a little wary regarding having a roommate, though.

“Now, there are two rooms available &#8211; pick one and I’m going to go look for our other newbie.” And with that Megan heaved herself up and left.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 21, 2011)

*4- The second unit is complete* 

About this time. a little ahead of schedule, Gwen sighed as her parents' car pulled away from Gainer Academy. She picked up her suitcase, sighed again, and started walking towards the front door.

"My parents are horrible," she muttered to herself. "Mess up your Dad’s car with a little joyriding and they ship you off to a boarding school. They just don't understand!" 

As she dragged the heavy bag behind her, she took a moment to observe the campus. The grounds were well maintained and cheery, something that Gwen hated. The only other thing she noticed before tearing her head away from the beautiful scene was the students. They were all engaged in some physically undemanding activity, such as reading, napping, or eating. And they were all some variety of large. Gwen didn't see a single girl that could be described as skinny; the smallest one other than her had to be approaching 150 pounds.

Gwen sighed again. "And this place is full of fatties. Great." 

Gwen herself was of a fairly average weight, but her abnormal 5' 11" height made her appear thinner. And while she pretended not to care, Gwen had actually dressed to impress any potential kindred spirits. Her dark hair was combed perfectly over her right eye, her dark makeup was applied perfectly, and she was dressed in her favorite outfit: A black and red striped, long sleeved shirt, dark jeans that accentuated her tight butt, fishnet gloves, a plethora of cheap silver jewelry, and thick black boots on her large feet (The only part of herself that she wasn't proud of). But so far it looked like everyone here was as boring and generic as the girls back home. And bigger.

The Gainer Academy recruiter had accepted her as a last minute replacement because of her grades and the opinion of her principal &#8211; she could make the grade academically and the environment he felt would “do her good,” whatever that meant! 

Gwen dug through her pocket and pulled out a printed schedule. Her bags had been shipped ahead; according to the schedule the first thing she had to do was find her room.

“Hello,” a voice behind her said. “I’m Megan &#8211; are you Gwen?”

Gwen turned to see an attractively attired but very beefy girl with a big smile.

“Errr ..yes. How did you know?”

“There are only three new arrivals expected this hour and two are accounted for. Your other roommate is already in our unit and I came to find you.”

“Oh &#8211; there are three of us? In one room?”

“Actually four with separate bedrooms &#8211; you’ll like it. Are your bags in holding?”

“Uh yeah. I think so.”

“I’ll have them brought up &#8211; now let’s go meet Alice. Holly may be there by now as well.”

“_Oh brother, three strangers and at least one of them as big as a house. What am I getting into?”_ Gwen thought but followed her new friend, who moved with a surprisingly swift and purposeful gait for her size.

Meanwhile, back in their unit, Alice had looked around and decided her first impression was right, the accommodations certainly were generous. If anything, they were too generous! Large kitchen with a center-island counter, huge fridge, sparkling porcelain plumbing fixations, beside that the living room had carpeting, large couch, a moderately large television, and a bookshelf. The walls were decorated with posters and old photos, no doubt Megan's touch to the room.

Alice and Gwen spent the next two hours unpacking while Megan did something online in her room. At about one 'o' clock in the afternoon, after almost two hours of barely speaking, Megan announced herself to be hungry and suggested going to the cafeteria. 

At that point Alice’s belly was interrupted by a sensation familiar to both of them, the feeling of an empty stomach grumbling for something yummy. 

Megan laughed, "Was that you or me, Alice?" 

Alice didn't find it quite as funny, being the more meeker of the two.

"I-I think it was me..." she shrunk back slightly, ashamed of her own appetite, "I guess I'm hungry..."

Megan heaved herself up, 

"No problem." she says nonchalantly, as if her own stomach wasn't gurgling just as loudly. "We're both women of amazing appetites, I understand completely- wanna go get some grub from the cafeteria?" 

Alice tried to heft her round shape from her seated position in agreement, but found it much more difficult than Megan. "Uh, yeah, that sounds good Megan... can you help me up?"

The busty brunette complied helpfully as she helped her heavy friend from the couch as Gwen looked on astonished. , 

"There ya go, you better change before we go, though." Megan said, while grabbing her purse, "Its about two demerits to be in cafeteria OU on frosh day." 

Alice, breathing just a smidgen heavier due to the exertion of lifting herself up, turned to her newfound roomie puzzled by her slang, 

"OU?" she wheezed. 

Megan rolled her eyes and shrugged, "Out of Uniform, stupid I know, but everyone here says it."

"But I don't have a uniform." Alice whipped back in response; she had never received a demerit before in her entire life - she wasn't about to start now that she was in a fancy private school. "Do I go to the office or-" 

Megan cut her off, "Go check in the closet, the office sent a few down here for you earlier. You too Gwen." 

Gwen started to object to being ordered around but then realized she was hungry as well. 

"O-Oh, cool, I'll be right out then."

Less than five minutes later Alice emerged. "You're sure it looks good, not too tight anywhere?" 

"I'm sure it looks great on you, Alice. “Will you please stop worrying, you look fine."

Alice was freaking out, not because the uniform didn't fit,. No, the issue was just the opposite; her new uniform fit her like a glove. She had never gotten something that fit her exactly right, something that fit her perfectly on the first try due to her size. Something was always too small, or too tight, or gaudy, or cut off circulation somewhere- but not this uniform! It was as if they had made it just for her!

Surprisingly enough, despite its amazing fitting, the uniform itself was profoundly simple: just an ordinary white blouse, plaid skirt, tap shoes with optional knee socks or stockings, and a vest. But no matter what her outfit was made of, Alice didn't care so long as her other uniforms fit her this well! Gwen by contrast looked presentable but definitely not eye candy. Her lanky form and small breasts were accentuated by the generously cut uniform.

"I'm just so surprised that something like this fit me- fit me!" Alice gushed, jiggling her gut for emphasis, "I haven't had anything that fit me this well since my sister's fat clothes!" 

Megan snorted, "I think you may be the first girl who likes the uniforms here, Alice; most everyone complains that they're way too confining." 

The blobby blonde replied that she couldn't see why anyone wouldn't like these miracle garments, how could they possibly be confining on anyone? 

"Anyway, we need to get going,” Megan snapped Alice from her fascination with her clothes- which Gwen appreciated. 

As Megan led an entranced Alice into the cafeteria, Alice could finally see what Megan meant regarding the students' complaints of tight clothing- the same glorious uniform that had fit her so well failed to fit many, many members of her fellow student body. Skinny girls, porky girls, chubby girls, fat girls about the same size as Alice, even girls bigger than her were squeezed into similar clothing... only their ensembles were much less forgiving of those with swollen frames. Skirts rode up bubble butts, blouses and vests were strained by acquired guts, every ounce of fat bulged from their uniforms in any way it could, dying to escape.

"M-Megan... is it just me or is everyone-"

"Soup's on, Alice, come on!" 

Megan led her timid friend through the entire cafetorium, piling a variety of servings onto Alice's loaded tray; the meek blonde not having the willpower to say no to anything Megan might have put on her plate. Not to say that Megan didn't grab a substantial meal for herself though, her own plate was just as full as Alice's. She let Gwen make her own selections. 

Megan looked down at Alice's tray, something was missing that she couldn't quite place... 

"Oh- meatloaf, that's right, wait here!" said the top-heavy unit mentor as she waddled off back the way they came. Alice was left to contemplate the enormous meal put in front of her alone, it made her nervous. She liked Megan, she was confident and outspoken- everything Alice wasn't. It was nice having her to talk to, but did she really expect her to eat all of this food? 

Then she remembered her mother's warning regarding her weight this year, _"Don't come back as big as Sarah?", _ 

At first she had scoffed at the idea, but with Megan around that might not be too far of a stretch- especially considering her head start. Again, she looked down at her gut with anguish- considering just how fat she was already, how huge was she going to be by the time her second year?

An image of herself so monstrously fat that she took up an entire row of bleachers, Gainers High painted on a disproportionate gut, popped into Alice's mind next. She shuddered at the thought...

"Here we go!" Megan came back pretty quick, "Got the- something the matter?"

“Uh, not really &#8211; come on, I’m starving.”

Gwen wasn’t as pliant as Alice. Unlike Hayley she hadn’t yet discovered that any of the commissary’s food was delicious, so she looked a little more discriminately and noticed the Mexican dishes.

"Mexican food? Why?" Gwen asked. For such a prestigious-looking school, she'd expected some sort of big fancy steak dinner, or lobster, or something... expensive looking.

“I dunno. I guess because a lot of kids like it, You tend not to question her food choices in this job." said a server, already piling refried beans, rice and burritos onto Gwen's plate. She wound up with a gigantic burrito and two tacos 

“"This... Thith ith the besth buurritoh I've evah had!" Gwen beamed with the burrito still packed in her mouth. Maybe I’ll just gain fifty pounds to teach my parents a lesson,” she thought wickedly as she found the food exceptionally tasty.

Gwen leaned back in her chair following her lunch time binge. She now understood why all the other girls had become so damn fat. She massaged her bulging stomach for a moment or two, burping to herself, no longer bothering to mute the sound behind her hands. 

She didn't know what had come over her, but she had shoved a fantastic quantity of food into her mouth over thirty minutes &#8211; making sure she didn’t miss a bit. There was something... possibly in the food that apparently made her hopelessly addicted to it, but what it was, she had no idea.

And she loved every second of it. She pondered any possible side-effects of her newfound gluttony, but washed that away with a gulp of milk.

Going back to her room Gwen laid her goth-like body down, feeling bloated to the gills. 

"Looks like I'll be like the rest of my family, and have a big, juicy ass..." said Gwen, closing her pretty green eyes and stroking her curly black hair. "At least it's a trait boys adore. I would hate having something else, like a big nose or something."

That night Megan and Alice took off to see a movie. Gwen was left at home with Holly, the unit’s portly asst mentor who pointed out that they had an unused two for one pizza coupon. After some hesitation she agreed. Holly followed Beth’s example and broke out ice cream as well &#8211; Gwen found herself devouring it and going to bed stuffed.

Her transition had begun.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 21, 2011)

*5 &#8211; The Third Unit*

Evie Saunders had chocolate all over her mouth but she didn't notice. She looked at the clock. She’d just ripped off a section of a steaming-hot pretzel and dipped it in the cheese, swallowing the entire mouthful in one bite. It and the large chocolate bar that preceded it were just the latest goodies of what had become the daily gorging routine of Gainer Academy’s latest mentor. 

"11:00! Oh no I've got to get ready! My new roomies will be here in less than an hour," 

Evie tried to get up from her seat but found it harder than usual. 

"Stupid school. Giving us all of the goodies is what made me lose my figure," she muttered with a smile. Evie was one who knew she’d effectively been given carte blanche to live in the fat lane by coming to Gainer Academy and was loving every bite.

She edged through the door into her private bathroom and took a shower. She made sure to moisten every roll of her nearly 280 pound frame. She stood looking at herself in her bathroom mirror. She knew her figure might keep some boys away, but it didn’t matter.

Gainer was a focused all girls preparatory academy. Thus, Evie didn't see many boys. The only time she did was when she went to visit her parents every Christmas in Alaska. They were scientists, and sent Evy to the school for her own good. They couldn't homeschool her any more, and preparatory schools are hard to come by in Alaska.

Her face had become puffier than ever at Gainer, and she developed a prominent second chin. Her boobs were a good size, as was her generous butt. But her belly was the main attraction. It looked like she had 2 big puffy watermelon-sized marshmallows under her shirt. And her shirt! It was a generic purple tee, but it was stretched to the limit. 

After a summer of stuffing on everything the tee shirt was so tight that it showed off every single thing &#8211; even the fat rolls on her belly, and her big belly button. Not to mention that it was so stretched that it was half-transparent... or that it didn't cover her whole belly, showing about two inches of overhang belly flesh.

Her legs were no different. Her big plump thighs and legs rubbed against each other with each step she took. To hide her fatty legs, she always wore pants. Unfortunately, that revealed another problem. Her pants now never zipped up all the way... or buttoned. She always wore a belt to keep her pants up, which generated a big muffin top in her middle.

Anyways, that was Evie in a nutshell. Stunningly beautiful, but over-stuffed. 

As her chunky thighs shuffled quickly to and fro around the room, she was starting to notice a small bit of chafing between them. And with heavy every step, she felt a fair amount of jiggling around her plump, dimpled posterior, which had always been the most pronounced part of her. It strained the confines of her tight, standard-issue skirt, which was already having a hard time wrapping around her undefined waist. 

Evie’s flabby, round belly pushed out against her taut blouse, and hung down slightly over the brim of her skirt's waistline, giving her a well-defined muffin top and juicy love handles. Ample, C-cup breasts bobbed up and down with every step, completing the ensemble of fatty body parts of this undeniably overweight young woman

Getting ready to leave she noticed that her shirt, as usual, was a tight squeeze and her skirt didn't button at all.

"Oh well," she muttered. She rushed out the door, heading for the reception area, Along with the way she encountered her roomie from the year before.

“Hey Jane,”

"Hey, Evie &#8211; looks like someone's been growing!" her friend said, gazing at Evie’s tight outfit.

Jane of course had no room to talk &#8211; she wasn’t exactly thin either. But they engaged in such banter regularly. It was a form of bonding.

To the two it seemed that what some called "Gainer's Curse," had gotten to them both. It seemed to envelop everyone. It supposedly claimed that no student could ever leave the school at a weight that wasn't higher than when she began attending. Brushing a few strands of her long, jet-black hair from her tanned, chubby face, she proceeded to her destination &#8211; the admissions area unloading stand.

When she got there she observed a girl, who she was to learn was Roxy Meadows, stepping out of an airport shuttle. As the porter unloaded her bags Roxy looked around at the other girls whom she guessed had been forced to come here, like her, to Gainer Academy. 

_"What kind of a name is 'Gainer', anyway?"_ she said to herself. With that Roxy moved on after asking a few kids where she might find room 8D. Their size didn't really bother her - she was no wisp herself, as her family sometimes noted when she had seconds at home. All the girls she talked to were overweight, but Evie wasn’t among the ones she approached.

"Weird." she said, to herself again as she arrived at her room. There she found herself face to face with a rather confused pizza guy. 

"Hi." he said. "I was supposed to be delivering pizzas to the girl in room 8D." 

"That's me!" yelled Roxy happily, rather quickly counting out the money that she owed the pizza guy.. "I ordered pizza while coming here from the airport and just now got to my room. Thank you! But I only ordered 1 &#8211; not two!”

“It’s a 2:1 special today,” explained the delivery guy. “Enjoy!”

Roxy went in and, since her bags hadn’t arrived, popped open a lid and began enjoying pizza before the TV. She would up eating most of the first box, six slices, which even for her was a lot. Then she dozed off.

Roxy woke up with tomato sauce around her mouth and a stomach that felt so full it would burst. But the pizza had been so good... and her clothes felt so tight. Despite a foggy mind she was aware that her faded blue buttoned shirt was experiencing some stress.

'This shirt must be a bit old,” she thought to herself. Her food-addled brain was mostly blocking the sensation of her shirt buttons digging into her skin, It was an illusion assisted by the elastic nature of her black pants.

“I better be careful or I might get some real chub,” she giggled, pouring herself another soda. She’d always been active and counted on this to always counteract what she knew was a good appetite. She did, however have a softer abdomen than at graduation and the slightest hint of back fat on her torso. 

Roxy let out a huge yawn and belch. 

“I’m getting sleepy," she murmured to herself, "and I don't wanna bust my shirt." 

She giggled again, the food-fog slowing down her mind in a way that almost made her seem drunk, as she imagined buttons popping of her shirt and breaking things. She unbuttoned her shirt, which draped around her distended stomach. 

"There, all better," she mumbled with a lopsided grin. Slowly rising to her feet, she staggered over to the bed and collapsed onto the bed, sinking deep into the mattress. She quickly fell asleep.

That’s how Evie Saunders and new arrival Melody Williams found Roxie Meadows. They decided to honor her privacy and quietly closed her bedroom door. 

“The rules are that food without names on them are communal property, so if you want some pizza, go ahead,” Evie said. “I need to take care of some other things. 

With Evie gone Melody put the unopened pizza box in the fridge, then ate the remaining two pieces from the first box along with soda from the fridge. She had been somewhat staggered by the size of her 20 year old room mentor, but wasn’t a girl of small appetite herself. This was a characteristic Gainer recruiters made sure all new students had in common, and there as an unspoken reason. She meandered into the kitchen and found, as was true in every Gainer’s unit, the pantry with yummy devil dogs. 

Over the next few hours Melody demolished a good number of devil dogs when she heard a loud rip and looked down to see nothing. Then she looked behind her to find that her expanding bun had pushed apart the rear seam of her pants. 

POP!

The button on her pants went flying. She looked down at her stomach and saw the start of a bulge.

"Oh well, I guess I need to start visiting the gym or get larger pants," she thought dismissively. "I know the reputation of this place and nothing I've seen so far makes me the fattest."

Then she stood and reached back and felt her bun, fat and juicy. She looked to her sides and in a mirror noted her wide hips. 

"Well, it seems now I have some better curves . . " she thought to herself. “I just hope I never get as big as Evie, but I do a right to enjoy myself if others are!”

She pushed the thought aside and continued to stuff her face with Devil Dogs. They had certainly been named correctly, as their devil-like hold on her did not cease for quite some time. She wound up eating half the box and her newly swollen belly began to force her legs apart.

She stood up and the zipper on her pants slid down, her shirt riding up to make room for her growing middle.

At that moment her and Roxie’s bags arrived and she struggled to keep the porter from noting her exposed condition. 

"I can't believe I ate all of those." Melody said as she started unpacking. Then she got on the scale in her bathroom. The scale flew past the 135 mark which she expected and settled just over 140.

"Holy crap, I really am becoming a cow! “ she exclaimed &#8211; then thought of what she’d been eating the past few few weeks. It wasn’t just the pizza and devil dogs. It was the partying, desserts and generous breakfasts. Only six pounds was actually reasonable. 

“I guess that its ok to let myself go a bit,” she rationalized. Melody had been larger in the past, and really hadn't minded it then, just losing weight to get her peers off her back. At Gainer she knew that wouldn't be the issue. 

Like Roxie in the next room Melody also fell asleep quickly, having been fed so full. A short time later Roxie awakened, unaware of Melody’s presence. When she awoke her brain was no longer in a food fog. Roxie felt a bit fatter. Her chest was stretching her shirt out, while her belly was pudgier. Her hips and rear also thickened up a little bit. She tried to zip up her jeans, but her belly was in the way, and she couldn’t. 

Curious, Roxie ran to her scale and stepped up.

"146?!" she screamed, reading the number again. "I’ve gained 6 pounds &#8211; wha? I can’t let myself go like this! I really need to work this flab off..." 

Thanks to her open shirt, she could see that there indeed was some flab on her belly that hadn't been there before. 

"This must be at least 10 pounds! How did this...it didn’t happen overnight surely!" Before she could recall that afternoon’s binge and the weeks preceding it she happened to glance at the clock. 

"I need to get something to wear first.”

She opened her bags and looked at some jeans. 

“Huh, these clothes in my closet look a little bigger than I remember...Naw, must be my imagination." She put them on and they fit comfortably, along with a slightly loose pink T-shirt. Little did she know her mom had bought and packed clothes two sizes larger.. She had anticipated her daughter would need them.

"Good thing no one will notice my pudge in these clothes." 

She exited her room and started running through the school trying to find the gym. She looked everywhere but couldn't find a sign of one! 

"Where the heck is it?!" said Roxy said to herself. 

"Where’s what?" 

Roxie jumped as she didn't know there was someone behind her. She turned and saw it was another overweight girl. She had a pretty face, but her body was almost spilling out of her clothes. 

"Umm, I was looking for the, uh, gym..." 

The heavy girl just stared at Roxie and then started laughing. 

_"Whats so funny? I mean, you should really see yourself..."_ thought Roxie thinking that the girl was mocking her weight. _"I may have some chub, but I'm still a good 70 pounds lighter than you, tubbo."_

The girl stopped laughing and grinned at Roxie. 

"Look, we don't have a gym here, not really. There’s a room labeled that way and you can exercise if you want. But after you have the food you’ll forget about it except for using your elbow with a fork!. “

And with that the girl walked off, butt wiggling in her shorts. 

"No gym?” Roxie was torn between maintaining her weight or just giving in to her desires and indulging in pizza. She walked back to her room and discovered her original pizza gone and the opened box of devil dogs. Like Melody, who was still in her room, she found the latter tasty, wiping away any inhibitions about eating. 

As Roxie snacked again the food euphoria returned. Her hand unconsciously started rubbing her belly. She loved the felling of her soft belly on her hands. She made her decision.

_"OK, I guess I can live with this flab, its even erotic." _she said to herself. She got up and realized that she should be thinking about supper. 

_"I feel as if I am a pig, but right now I can't control my cravings for food. Maybe my body just wants to be larger,"_ she rationalized to herself. 

Just then Melody emerged and introduced herself.

“Think we can find the commissary?” she suggested after exchanging backgrounds for a few minutes.

Roxy concurred and the two slightly plump chubettes headed for the elevator.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 23, 2011)

* 6 - After three months*

"Yummmm!" Alice thought excitedly as she lifted the cake slice to her awaiting mouth. 

She bit into the fluffy pastry and gave off a satisfied "Mmmm..."

Alice Taylor had always tended to be fat, which was not unusual in her family (to the frustration of her mom, who had a hard time understanding why all three of her daughters had such appetites). Unlike her mom, she frankly didn’t care. Coming to a school that seemingly encouraged sedentary behavior and constant eating sent the young girl skyrocketing headfirst into obesity. This was her third month at Gainer Academy and she’d settled right in. 

Reaching past her own ample breasts and armfat to grab another slice of cake, Alice failed noticed that her uniform's waist was already getting a little tight (again). "I am sooo loving this cake delivery thing, and the cake's not half bad either."

It was Saturday afternoon and she was enjoying a delivery service arranged by the commissary vendors to compete better with the Academy’s own cooks. In this case she and her roomies had taken delivery the night before of a luscious three layer lemon cake. A third of it was left &#8211; until left alone with Alice the insatiable.

All in all Alice was truly a well rounded girl, both in morals and in body frame. Her wide, wobbly stomach never held her back from doing much of anything that she set her mind to; the only problem being that at Gainer a good majority of Alice’s mind was on food.

After licking the icing off of her full lips and wiping the crumbs off her belly, Alice made sure that there was no more cake to inhale. 

"Rats” I liked that cake." she muttered, defeated by the empty platter that sat on the end table.

Alice truly wasn't against being fat; she rather liked the feeling of a full stomach constantly bouncing and brushing against her fat thighs. But she wasn't one of those girls who purposely gained weight, Alice was perfectly happy with being her big, fat self just as she was.

Alice tried to heave her bloated frame from the couch, but not wanting to exert herself too much after a filling snack of cake (which accompanied ingesting of several donuts and a handful of chocolate covered cherries earlier in the day) she decided to watch some TV before falling asleep on the couch.

After a time she awoke to a call of nature. With a grunt and a groan Alice heaved her bloated body off of the couch, then made her way to the bathroom, then checked out herself in the full size mirror. She looked proudly over her blubbery belly and love handles poured over the sides of her pants to form a large muffin top, and her large hips and ass that spread out behind her. 

Alice glanced at the clock and saw it was time for her to go to supper. She sighed, and waddled to get her school uniform that she had taken off before she ate and fell asleep.

She started to pull the skirt up her thighs, finding that they were a much tighter fit then before. When she pulled it up her hefty thighs, she sucked in her stomach as much as she could, seeing as her extra large fat roll would not allow her to button it without sucking it in.

She managed, just barley, to get it buttoned. She sighed with relief; she was afraid she would have to leave it unbuttoned.

Next came her white, button down shirt, that she knew would be tricky to put on without breaking the buttons. She just sucked it in as carefully as she could and buttoned it. The strains on the buttons was pretty bad, but she just brushed it off and went down to the cafeteria.

Alice huffed, and puffed a bit as she waddled down Gainer Academy’s corridor from the elevator. The school was over built with over sized hallways, doorways and large sitting areas, as if designed to encourage the student gluttonous Alice’s her large gut and breasts jiggled and slapped against each other and her thick thighs, quickly growing wet with sweat from the combined friction. Beth put her hands on her thick spare tire in attempt to quiet all motion. 

Tired, Alice started to look for one the frequent bench that populate the halls, to rest. Then the smells of the cafeteria reached her nose. Almost instantly her belly rumbled hungrily, and like magic her exasperation faded, she got a second wind and gravitated to the cafeteria as if her belly was pulling her. 

She arrived at the the glass entrance of the cafeteria, to see a large line of large lasses waiting for eagerly wait for it to open. Alice massaged her thick spare tire as it impatiently rumbled hungrily.

"You are here early?"

Alice jumped immediately, exposing just how excited and sweaty she was. The apple-shaped student's breasts were heaving with every struggled breath. 

"Oh!" she smiled sheepishly, "H-Hi Megan !"

Megan, the Unit Two co-mentor and herself a large girl but more athletic and in better condition, stood in front of her blubbery roomie. noticing Alice’s belly was showing between the strains buttons of her shirt. She gave the exposed belly a playful poke. "Don't look now but your uniform shrank."

With a grin, she walked around Alice’s growing pear-shaped body and examined how her skirt was straining to contain her expanding ass. 

Megan gave Alice’s fanny a playful nudge. "Don't look now but, you skirt shrunk as well."

Alice was getting a little exasperated at the teasing, but it faded as soon as she lay her eyes on the cafeteria while Megan meandered off somewhere. From several feet away, one could tell that it was certainly a fine eatery. The smell of many different cuisines flooded the Gainer atrium, wafting into Alice’s nose and left her breath taken every time (more so than usual, anyway).

Tonight there was a choice of beef stroganoff or meatloaf &#8211; unable to choose Alice opted for both, along with potatoes and eas plus a sall Waldorf salad. She had to get a tray to hold her banquet, her clumsy fingers would surely have dropped it, 

She ignored her heavy stomach pressing against the tray slide, as she often did. Her belly rumbled hungrily, she lifted the plate to her nose and inhaled the magnificent aroma of another daily supper. Her round cheeks glowed, excited simply at the concept of feeling a full belly. And she noted that tonight the desserts included coconut creme pie. 

A small voice in her head chastised her of course, she wasn't a mindless machine, but Alice had never really put much emphasis on her weight. Though, she almost started to worry when she almost got wedged between the slide and the sneeze guard.

"Getting a little pudgy, Alice?"

The girl jumped out immediately, exposing just how excited and sweaty she was. The apple-shaped student's breasts were heaving with every struggled breath. 

"Oh!" she smiled sheepishly, "H-Hi Gwen!"

Gwen gave Alice’s belly a playful nudge, "You sure do seem to be eating a lot... even for you." she corrected herself.

Alice lowered the tray slightly, mostly out of feigned embarrassment, 

"What?" she asked innocently, "I'm hungry!" 

Gwen smiled, "Yeah, like that's news! Come on, we've been waiting for you all morning!"

Gwen got teased about her own expanding body but remained in total denial &#8211; so she simply retaliated by teasing those she felt were the really fat ones.

"Hey guys!" a cheerful voice yelled out. Both Alice and Gwen turned to face the origins of the cry, to find their mentor Megan, back from her errand and making her way toward them. Holly, her co-mentor was not far behind.

“Have you heard the news?” Megan said.

“No, what,” inquired Gwen.

"Fat, hungry chick holding a tray full of food here. It's a miracle I haven't started digging in already, so how about we take this little group to a table?" Alice declared .

"Fine," Megan shot back, turning her own pear-shaped body toward the nearest table. Alice noticed a strain in her friend's skirt as her round cheeks swayed with each bouncy step; it seemed like she too would have to order another uniform soon. 

She ditched the thought as she followed her friends towards the table, setting her tray down before she sat. As her giant ass made contact with the wooden bench she heard the all-too-familiar creak that accompanied any chair she sat in. Gwen sat next to her, squeezing her own ample growing rear into the small space that was left. 

As she shook the thought out of her head, Megan and Holly sat on the opposite side of the table. Unable to contain herself longer the room mentor began to sharing her "great news" just as Alice began digging in...

"You know that dessert -delivery thing the vendors set up a couple weeks ago?" Megan asked, pointing across the table to the two girls opposite her, who both nodded their heads fervently, "yes." (Especially Gwen, who enjoyed its benefits just last night.) 

"Well, apparently, because how well-received it was by the students, the vendors decided to expand it."

"Like how?" Alice asked through a mouthful of strogonoff. 

"No more 'just desserts'," Megan replied excitedly. "You can order anything and everything at any time of day &#8211; and the Academy is acting like a vendor. So if you want an omelet at midnight, a plate of ribs for breakfast, or anything in between, all you have to do is call and they'll have it in your room for you within the hour." 

She poked the table with her forefinger forcefully for the last few syllable, to emphasize her excitement.

"Oh my word," Alice said, her eyes wide with wonder. "That's amazing! When does it start?"

"It started this morning," Holly replied. 

"Why do you think I'm not eating anything right now?" she added, smacking her beach ball of a belly, the resulting 'thud' of the contact between the excess fat of her chubby hand and her vast, drum-tight stomach easily heard by everyone at the table. 

"Doesn't anyone running this school care about students' health anymore?" Gwen asked, scraping extra melted cheese from her own macaroni and cheese entrée onto her fork and lifting it to her gaping mouth. She looked up from her monstrous bite to see all three of her friends giving her skeptical stares, amused by the hypocrisy of her statement. 

"Well, I admit I don't," she clarified once she had chewed her way through the forkful;. "I'm young and you only get to be both fat and healthy when you're younger, so I'm enjoying it. But it seems like someone should."

This sent a whoop of laughter throughout the group of pillowy girls. As the laughter died down amongst the flabby group, a toast was made to Gainer Academy, its facilities and how they spoiled their girls. 

Gwen left soon after, eager to privately fill her awaiting belly with something fattening. Though her friends would never say anything to their friend, they all knew that she was gaining weight at a breakneck pace.

Gwen was eating whatever she wanted &#8211; and ovetaxing her meager digestive tools. This particular time she began to even feel a little sick and headed for her room.

"Hey, are you feeling okay?" 

Gwen glanced up as she emerged from the elevator from the cafeteria to see her mentor Megan approaching, her cherubic face framed between locks of short amber hair. She was a cute enough girl, despite being fifty pounds heavier than Gwen. It was about thirty minutes after they’d separated at supper.

"Eh, just a bit sick. No big deal," Gwen mumbled, pushing herself up to her feet. Gwen had been stuffing herself, again, and her belly was complaining.

"Are you sure? I have some stomach medicine in my room if you need some." 

Gwen was about to refuse Megan’s offer, but the sudden urge to vomit convinced her to go with the stranger. 

Megan was fat and eternally happy, Gwen was still by Gainer standards skinny (though with a rounding belly) goth (now with a stomachache). She’d packed on nearly forty pounds in 3 months.

Thankfully for Gwen, the room was close to the cafeteria, and therefore she didn't have to walk very far.

"C'mon in." Megan said, unlocking her room door.

"The meds should be in my bag..."

"Here they are!" Meganl said, handing the bellyaching goth two little pills.

"What are they?" Gwen asked, staring at them.

"They'll help you digest all that." 

Gwen took them and swallowed, then yawned. Digesting all that food was sapping her energy... she instantly lay down on the couch and fell into a deep sleep.

It was hours later that Gwen finally stirred, her eyes opening to gaze blearily at the ceiling overhead. 

_Where am I?_ she thought muzzily to herself as she tried to sit up, the heavy soles of her boots catching against the sheets, _This isn't my room, is it..? _

She sat up, grimacing at how the waistband of her ruffled black skirt was digging into her side. She rubbed at her eye, careful not to smudge the heavy eyeliner she had applied that morning, trying to work out why her stomach felt so cold. Realizing that her top must have slipped up during her sleep, Gwen reached up to tug it back down into place, only to freeze in horror as her hand brushed against something warm and fleshy. 

"Wh-what the …l?" she stammered, looking down at herself with suddenly wide and alert eyes, "I have to be dreaming!" 

Her flat stomach had billowed out into a chubby pot belly that stuck out several inches from her small frame, and sagged ever so slightly from the sheer weight behind it. Her skirt was straining underneath the bulk of her belly, a couple of red lines etched deeply into her pale skin from where she had been led awkwardly against the fabric. Gwen shook her head, grasping her stomach with both hands, flesh spilling between her icing encrusted fingers. _"No way.. I couldn't have gotten all of that from just one meal!" _

"Oh! You’re awake. "

Gwen looked up sharply at the bright sound of Megan’s voice, coming from the other room.

“I guess you must have slipped into a food coma, huh?" Megan was seated at her desk, her chair pushed back enough to allow room for her belly, 
"What's wrong? You look upset." 

Gwen snarled, forcing herself up from the couch with as much grace as she could muster, taking a moment to balance. 

"Of course I'm upset," Gwen growled, pointing an accusing black painted fingernail in Megan’s direction, "Look at me. How does this 'just happen?'" 

Her eyes searched Megan chubby face, there was something there that Gwen couldn't quite trust. Megan blinked back in utter confusion, setting down her half eaten bag of chips on the desk before speaking again. Surely her roomie had to have noticed before this? “Its just a little &#8211; and you’ve been here for over three months. This place does that. But you have to admit that it was fun &#8211; and with the pills it worked.”

"It worked? What do you mean..." Gwen narrowed her eyes. "Those were weight-gain pills, weren't they!?"

"No, they aren't, I swear! What I meant was that when you eat what you like and then use the pills you don't have a stomach ache anymore, right?"

"Well, no..." Gwen conceded. 

“You’ve been eating as much or more than any of us &#8211; and loving every minute. You’ve said so, haven’t you? But today you just overdid it and now you’re upset.”

"But now it hurts in a different way!"

"That's because you wear such tight clothes all the time. It's making your weight gain seem bigger than it really is. You need to wear clothing that's more comfortable," Megan said in a concerned and compassionate voice. .

Gwen's eyes narrowed again. "How can I be sure you're telling the truth? For all I know, you could be trying to fatten me up for some reason."

Megan looked melancholic and hurt. "Like I said, I was just trying to help, hoping we could be friends..." 

Gwen thought she saw unshed tears in her roommate's eyes, but it could just have been a trick of the light...

What should she do? Should she trust her?

Megan cocked her head to the side, forcing a confused look on her face. Raising an eyebrow, she asked, slowly, "What is your real concern?”

Gwen stared at Megan, incredulously, "I must've gained like fifteen pounds overnight or something. That doesn't just happen magically."

"No, and it is probably more like 25 or more. We’ve all seen it &#8211; apparently you just weren’t noticing. But you still look so skinny compared to most around here," Megan replied, folding her arms over her chest, "I think you're just being paranoid."

“Well, maybe so,” Gwen pouted. “But I’m going to start taking it easy.”

_“That’s what we’ve all said &#8211; to no use_,” Megan observed to herself.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 23, 2011)

*7- Hayley and Becky Turn Detective* 

Four months had passed and Hayley had found that she actually really liked Gainer. Her and Becky, co-mentor of Unit One, were quickly becoming best friends. Virtually all the other girls were really friendly and welcoming to her as well. The classes were pretty hard but with Becky's help studying she was making the best grades of her life. 

Oh and the food? She just couldn't explain it but the school just had the best food she had ever eaten. Before coming here eating had always just been something Hayley did to live; now she was enjoying it, even looking forward to it. Try as she might to cut back and control herself at the table she was still picking her plate clean and often getting seconds. By now she hardly cared if it made her gain some weight it was just too good to pass up. 

One morning she woke up bright and early, totally refreshed energized like she always seemed to now. It was just like any other morning she took her shower and was looking forward to breakfast when she looked in the mirror and was shocked by what she saw.

As she looked at her naked reflection in the mirror she noted that she had gained some weight. Not just a few pounds either probably something like 30 or 40. She could hardly believe it the firm toned figure she had when she come here was gone. Now she was just a meal or two away from being called chubby. 

_“How did I not realize this was happening?” _she asked herself. Sure with how much she had been eating she wasn't surprised she had put on some weight but this much?

_“How was I not even aware it was happening?”_ she wondered again as she looked over her new figure. Her once long stick like legs had gained some new girth and roundness and her thighs were almost touching. Her once narrow boyish hips had spread out giving her a much more womanly shape. 

She turned and looked at her butt which had not long ago had been next to non-existent now it was a nice round bubble butt. Her belly which not long ago had been flat and hard was now soft and round, Her once noticeable ribs had disappeared under new soft flesh. 

Then she saw the biggest change to her figure - her breasts. She had always hated how flat she was up top but not anymore. Now they had blossomed to what she guessed were C-cups. Her once toned arms had lost all definition but otherwise had changed little. Finally she looked at her face which had gained just a small hint of roundness to it. 

_Not bad_ she found herself thinking with a smile._ I never thought I'd say this but I look great with a more voluptuous figure. _

But still it bothered her how had she gained so much weight without knowing it.

Hayley put on some new cloths her parents had sent her a few weeks ago and found that they fit her new figure perfectly. 

“How did they know I've been gaining weight.” she wondered. Then she looked herself over in the mirror and smiled she liked what she saw. Her new outfit showed off her new curves perfectly. 

But it was still bothering “her how could I have gained so much weight without knowing it?”

Once she was done getting ready she asked Becky who was looking over some homework "Becky have you noticed that I've been putting on weight?" 

Becky looked surprised then she quickly looked her over and said "No I haven't but now that you mention it you do look like you've filled out some." 

Then she smiled and said "You shouldn't get too upset about it though, you look great. I think a fuller figure really suits you." 

That went a long way toward reassuring Hayley and she said "Really? thanks I was kind of thinking the same thing; glad someone else does too. But its strange, like I hadn't even noticed it until a little while ago and I most have put on like 30 pounds. How could I not have noticed it sooner?" 

"That is strange." Becky agreed, smiling to herself. She’d heard it before &#8211; beginning with her own experience.

Then Becky said "Well believe it or not I was skinnier when I first come here."

'Really?" Hayley replied. 

"Yeah I was about the same size as you were a few months ago. Then after I come here I started putting on weight and within a year or so I was up to over 180 pounds." 

Becky then she pulled a picture out of her desk and handed it to her. Hayley looked at it amazed. It was Becky alright. Same cute face dark hair and glasses only she was slender. Hayley thought. She had almost no breasts and Hayley thought she could see her ribs poking through her tight shirt. 

"Don't worry Becky you look way better now." Hayley heard herself say. 

"You really think so?" Becky asked. 

"Sure look at those huge breasts and all those curves. You look great. Besides in this picture you look too skinny. You look way better now." 

Hayley was surprised at her words - a few months before she would have called someone Becky's size huge.

Becky's face practically glowed and she almost smothered her in a big hug while saying how sweet Hayley was to say that. After letting her go Hayley asked "Why do you think you gained the weight though?"

Becky answered "Well all the women in my family tend to get big. I figured it was just my turn to fill out. It's still strange though; it took my older sister way longer to get as big as I have." 

Hayley was thinking fast. She’d adapted quickly to the Harkness method and was near the top of all her classes. She asked "Well do you think it may have something to with how big all the girls here are. I'm not trying to be mean but not a single girl here is even close to being skinny and if I keep filling out at this rate I'll fit right in pretty soon." 

Becky thought for a moment and said "Well I've never really thought about it but yeah not a single girl here is skinny and whenever a new girl comes before long they get big like I did and now you’re starting to." 

Hayley shivered a bit and said "So you think I'm going to keep getting bigger?" 

"I don't know but I sure did I suppose the same thing could happen to you too." Becky replied

"But why?" Hayley asked "Out of all the girls here it doesn't make any sense that they should all be big." 

"You’re right it doesn't make any sense unless.. I don't know like if something here is making all of us gain weight." Becky said. 

"But what could possibly make every single girl here plus size without them hardly noticing?" Hayley asked. 

"I don't know you think maybe the school could be doing this.?" Becky said. 

"Why would you think that?" Hayley asked. 

"Well think about it both of us were skinnier than we come here and all the sudden we start gaining weight and the same thing goes for almost all the other girls here." Becky said.

" I guess that makes about as much sense as anything. And if they are doing this to us I bet that’s way the food here is so good. Like I never cared about eating before. But the food here is so good I can't wait to eat it. Even now I'm starving for breakfast." Hayley said.

"Really?" Becky asked and Hayley nodded.

"It was the same way for me. Back home I never even cleaned my plate. But since coming here I've started not only picking it clean but having seconds and sometimes thirds."Becky said. 

"But why would they do this to us?" Hayley asked. 

"I don't know. But I intend to find out." Becky declared. Actually she’d figured out the pattern long before but decided not to fight it until she could prove it..

“I'm in,” Hayley said. “What do you think we should do though?

Becky thought for a moment and said "We should try to figure out what they are doing to the food." 

"How do we do that?" Hayley replied. 

Becky answered “tonight we sneak into the kitchen and see if they are adding anything special to the food."

"Sounds like a start plan." Hayley said. Then her tummy loudly growled. 

They both laughed and Hayley said "Speaking of the food I'm starving. Let's get to breakfast."

Becky said "We just agreed they may be doing something to the food and you still want to eat it?" 

Hayley answered "Well we don't know that yet and right now I'm too hungry to care. Worst case I gain a few more pounds its not lke I'm likely to get skinny again now." 

She ran her hands down her new fuller figure. Moments latter they were picking their plates clean with their plump friends, hardly caring if something in the food was making them fatter. The day went on as usual and that night, after everyone had gone to bed, they sneaked out of their room and headed to the cafeteria. 

To their surprise the door wasn't even locked. Once they got in Hayley asked quietly "So like what are we looking for?" 

"I don't know just something that doesn't look like it belongs with normal food." Becky said. They searched for close to an hour and found nothing that looked out of the ordinary.

Then Hayley noticed a little cabinet by one of the stoves. 

"Becky have you looked in here?" She whispered. 

"No" Becky said. Then they opened it and found several test tubes filled with a strange colored liquid.

"Wow I didn't really expect us to find anything. What do we do now? Take one of them?" Hayley asked. 

"No, if we take one they'll may figure out someone was here. I've got a pen and some paper I'll just write down the name on the tube and maybe we can find out what it is." Becky said. 

They looked for a bit longer but found nothing else. Then they sneaked back to their room, all without anyone noticing as far as they knew. 

"So what now?" Hayley asked.

"I don't know. We try to figure out what this is, then I guess we go from there," Becky answered.

Figuring out what exactly the strange chemical was proved easier said then done. For the next 2 months they spent most of their free time in the library or on the computer trying to find information on the chemical with little luck. In the meantime, seeing little other choice, they kept eating the food that the school provided and wondered how it exactly it was affecting them. 

Becky they thought must have already been fully affected by it because nothing seemed to happen to her. Her weight seemed to have plateaued. But Hayley had continued to gain weight and was now at least 20 pounds heavier. One morning she looked herself over, taking stock of what the new weight was doing to her figure. 

Most of the pounds had settled in her thighs which were now touching. Her belly which wasn't just soft anymore now it was round and poked out over her jeans and love handles had begun to form on her sides. And her breasts which were now big round D-cups. 

_“Well,"_ she thought,_ "I'm officially chubby now it won't be much longer before I'm the size of an average girl here.” _

She gently caressed her now soft round belly.

_Hard to believe that this use to be rock hard abs,"_ she thought. But strangely it didn't bother her as much as she thought it should. She was concerned that she was still gaining weight and really wanted to know why but she couldn't say she was unhappy with what she saw in the mirror. 

“In fact,” she thought, “I never thought I would say this but I look pretty cute chubby and besides I'm sure there are plenty of guys who will be to busy staring at these to notice this thick waist”

She was thinking this while cupping her now large breasts. Then suddenly she heard Becky say "Come in here quick!"

Hayley ran to the room 

"What is it Becky?" she asked. 

"Its not much but I finally found something that mentions the chemical." Becky said and handed Hayley her laptop. 

Becky said "I stumbled across a report about some new miracle drug that’s being tested and the chemical we found is one of its main ingredients. According to this it is still in the testing stages but its reported to increase intelligence and help people’s health and energy. But check this out, its main side effect is weight gain."

“Do you really think the school is testing this new drug on us?" Hayley asked.

Becky answered "Well it seems possible. We've all put on weight, our schools test scores are through the roof and I can't think of a girl getting sick since I’ve been here." 

“Now what should we do? Hayley asked. 

Becky answered “this is interesting, but we need more proof to be sure.”

Privately she was thinking “_Who says I want to do anything? I’m gone in three months and they’re paying for my four years in school somewhere_.”

"What can we do next?" Hayley asked. 

"Well this is pretty risky but we could check the main office for files." But we may get caught do you really want to risk it?"

Becky answered "Maybe we shouldn't do anything. I mean surely they wouldn't give us something that would hurt us. And personally I kind of like the weight I've put on. I know I've gotten way smarter since coming here and this is the longest I've ever gone without getting sick. Also in gym, even though I'm a big girl now I've never had so much energy or been so athletic. I don't know about you but I've never felt better all in all I think a little weight gain seems like a good trade off ?" 

Hayley was shocked "Are you serious?" 

She asked. "Yeah besides what can we do any way if we tell people they likely won't believe us. And there’s no point in us running away or something like that. Its already fully affected me and you're half way there. So what’s a little more weight considering the benefits?” 

Hayley sighed and said "I guess you’re right." 

With that her fate was sealed. Becky graduated weighing a radiant 225 pounds and went on to Yale. Hayley had a friend run tests on commissary food but the chemical was never detected there. There was simply no proof, only coincidence. 

By the time she graduated Hayley had plumped up to about 200 pounds and fit right in with all the other girls. She figured Becky’s theory about the drug must have been right because her already impressive test scores had become nearly perfect by graduation. And despite all the new weight she seemed to be the strongest and healthiest she had ever been. 

One morning she stood in front of the mirror studying her now voluptuous plus size figure. Her once stick like legs were now thick and sturdy with soft thighs that met in the middle. Her once narrow boyish hips had spread out becoming wide and womanly. Her once nonexistent butt had inflated behind her becoming two round globes that would sway with every step. 

Her once rock hard abs were buried under a soft round belly with thick love handles resting on her spacious hips never to be seen again but were still there. Her once toned arms were now big and soft but actually twice as strong as before. Her once flat chest had inflated with fat becoming massive E-cups with deep sexy cleavage. 

Finally her face had rounded out with round rosy cheeks and the start of a double chin. She found herself smiling with approval.

_“Skinny is so overrated, curves are way better,”_ she thought . 

As Hayley and the other girls in their class were given their diplomas the only person that was more proud then their parents was their principal Ms. Miller. 

“_There they go_,” she thought. The drug had worked and a new class and her beautiful intelligent confident and healthy young BBW's were about to go take the world by storm. But she was one of the few who knew the truth.

Hayley had decided that after the ceremony she would confront Principal Miller and see her reaction. She’d let her know what she and Becky had long suspected but couldn’t confirm.

“I think you should know something, Mrs. Miller," she stated calmly. "Some of us know that we as students were being used as guinea pigs but just couldn’t prove it was in the food. Now that the game is over care to tell me how you cover it up?”

“Hayley," Mes. Miller replied, "You’ve been taught a new way of thinking. That’s why you’re suspicious. Since I’ll be retired at the end of the year I’ll give you this hint: you couldn’t find any additives in the food because nothing was ever added to it. That would be illegal. You and others chose to eat it because you had good appetites and it tasted great &#8211; and then you gained weight.

“The drug you’re talking about can’t be ingested via one’s mouth and utilized &#8211; it has to be applied topically or injected. You need to think outside the box about how that could be done, but even if you find an answer to that riddle you’ll never be able to prove malice or il;legalilty, because there isn't any. Nor can you verify any theory since you’re not a student now.”

Thinking about it later Hayley realized Mrs. Miller had a point. She knew tests had to be done as double blind studies - the subjects weren't supposed to know they were being tested. Merely confirming a side effect of what students came to Gainer to do anyway wasn’t anything anyone would be interested in. But Hayley eventually thought she figured it out &#8211; the ionized air in every Gainer bedroom unit was accompanied by scented fresheners. The students weren’t ingesting the chemical in their food, they were inhaling it in their units! And since each student had their own room the dosage could be individually controlled by the periodic refills.

But Principal Miller was right &#8211; there was no way to prove that deliberate fattening had ever actually happened or that any law had been broken. The drug helped them develop their brains, which is what they were there for. Inhaling aromas that increase your appetite is not a crime. Eating the food that added the pounds was, in the end, purely a matter of individual choice. She and everyone else had in truth fattened themselves.

*The End*


----------



## Windigo (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome! I loved this story


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 25, 2011)

after edit, a bump to the top


----------



## JayHoffman (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey, I remember these posts 

I wrote some of this as Bobo the Hobo back on writing.com, its great to see that someone actually read them! I like what you made out of this a whole lot better than what all of us back on that interactive did. 

Its runs fluidly, save for a few minor inconsistencies which no doubt comes from piecing all of this together. But if I may say so, the middle drops off a bit when it comes to Alice, Gwen, Megan and Holly... not that I'm complaining or anything. 

Great job none the less. I'm honored that the opening title was one of my lines left as is.


----------



## Joel (Nov 27, 2011)

I wrote a good bit of the Hayley and Becky part glad to see it ended up on here


----------

